# Wisconsin Southern Santa Train



## rtabern (Dec 15, 2008)

On Sunday 12/14, I got to ride on the old Milwaukee Road line that used to run from Milwaukee to Green Bay, WI. It's such a scenic line with a lot of hills and forests and lakes and small rivers. I and a photographer from the TV station I work at got to ride along on part of the trip. It wasn't open to passengers... but with my media pass and knowing the president of the Wisconsin Southern RR, I got to ride along. I guess they haven't had passenger trains on the line since the 1960's.

Check out our final video story that ran on last night's news:

http://www.cbs58.com/index.php?aid=5593


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 15, 2008)

rtabern said:


> On Sunday 12/14, I got to ride on the old Milwaukee Road line that used to run from Milwaukee to Green Bay, WI. It's such a scenic line with a lot of hills and forests and lakes and small rivers. I and a photographer from the TV station I work at got to ride along on part of the trip. It wasn't open to passengers... but with my media pass and knowing the president of the Wisconsin Southern RR, I got to ride along. I guess they haven't had passenger trains on the line since the 1960's.
> Check out our final video story that ran on last night's news:
> 
> http://www.cbs58.com/index.php?aid=5593


Pretty neat, Robert. Is that you in the video in the gray hood?


----------



## rtabern (Dec 15, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > On Sunday 12/14, I got to ride on the old Milwaukee Road line that used to run from Milwaukee to Green Bay, WI. It's such a scenic line with a lot of hills and forests and lakes and small rivers. I and a photographer from the TV station I work at got to ride along on part of the trip. It wasn't open to passengers... but with my media pass and knowing the president of the Wisconsin Southern RR, I got to ride along. I guess they haven't had passenger trains on the line since the 1960's.
> ...



No, I wasn't on video for any part of it... well, except my hand since I was doing an interview.

They tell me I have a face for radio... hahaha... that's why I stay behind the scenes these days!!


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 15, 2008)

rtabern said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > rtabern said:
> ...


Thanks - the scene went buy so fast I couldn't really tell.

I'm going to move this topic over to the proper forum.

Tom


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 17, 2008)

rtabern said:


> They tell me I have a face for radio...


Dude, I can identify! 

Thanks for the video. Interesting bit about the RPO aspect.

EDIT: Just heard a news conference about the first face transplant performed in the U.S. (and 4th overall). Sign me up! HAHA!!


----------

